# 05 Easton release



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

When can we expect to see the new stuff for 05. I am looking for some pricing on the new AC Super Slim. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## psychobowz (Feb 25, 2004)

it sure would be nice to know, but I am betting we won't hear until the Indy show


----------



## UltraShooter (Jan 30, 2003)

I contacted Easton today...expect it at the ATA trade show!


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

AC super slim! What is that, a new Navigator?

Do you have other info on target carbon shaft?


----------



## roto4_00 (Nov 12, 2003)

There was a post on here somewhere earlier that had pics of the 2005 Easton catalog. The AC Super Slim is pretty much an Aluminum and Carbon version of the ST Axis arrows. I don't think they listed any of the specs though. I think you should be able to find it if you do a search.


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=122294&highlight=2005+Easton+catalog

there you can found pictures.

//Jari


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Thanks Jari


----------



## HoytShooter88 (Oct 5, 2004)

I just recieved a dozen of the 340's last week. I still have 2 doe tags to fill so I am going to give them a test run. The A/C/C Slims come with the knocks and the inserts unlike the Axis.


----------



## cgehring (Jan 20, 2004)

the new arrows are already available


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

> The A/C/C Slims come with the knocks and the inserts unlike the Axis.



Actually, Axis shafts come packaged with factory-installed X-nocks, a packet of 24-hour epoxy, and the HIT inserts. Perhaps you're thinking of ACC's ?

The new Super Slim shafts are extremely good, but do cost more than the excellent Axis. The price will be slightly more than an ACC, but with the components included, the total cost of a finished set will likely be a bit less than that of finished ACC's.


----------



## HoytShooter88 (Oct 5, 2004)

Sorry...yes that is what I meant gt.


----------



## BlackNight (Jan 24, 2003)

*Easton Site*

Just updated>>>>>


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Thanks for info.
Seems that the AC SuperSlim is my next hunting shaft.


----------

